# what to get??



## Swimming Upstream (Oct 13, 2008)

So I finally got my lazy butt to Big Al's for a water sample test to see if I could finally get fish. It passed with flying colors. I was told however, that my water was hard (what should I be aware of with this ???). So right now in my 20G I have 2 neon tetras, 3 glass tetras, 1 orange balloon molly, and some sort of scum sucker. Any suggestions on what else I should get??? (I was told by the Big Al's dude to wait 3 days before adding anymore fish.) I would like to get an angelfish or 2... But beyond that..... Help me!!


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

well, you've got a fair bit of room in there. but add fish slowly. if i were you i'd add more tetras. they school nicely and need larger groups (six or more is the standard advice, but they're something else to behold in big groups). and don't forget the bottom of your tank! i adore corys (like corydoras panda, for instance) and they really add something to the tank.

Take it slow though. add only a few fish at a time.

Good to hear you've got the all clear on the water test. They were testing for ammonia, nitrates, and nitrites. as well as probably pH. remember that this is something you'll have to do yourself very often. Get a water test kit if you don't already have one (liquid reagents are more accurate than paper strip tests) and regularily monitor your parameters while you stay on top of water changes.

Sure is fun though, huh? I'm pretty new myself - i've only been in the hobby about a year (holy crap!) but i'm hooooooooked.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

As THF said tetras prefer to be in larger groups - the larger the better.

As for angelfish, they'll need something bigger as they grow. Also, the tetras will be food for them when they get bigger.

As for the 'scum sucker', if it's a common pleco, take it back. It will grow to 14" in a matter of a few years. Get a bushy nose pleco (usually around $6 - $8). They stay under 5" so are a lot more suitable for your tank.

Good to hear you're taking it slow and doing it right.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Hard water in itself is not a bad thing; Water hardness/softness could be compared to either summer or winter. Some people prefer one over the other but all of them will survive. (Please note, this is just a general rule some fish are very sensitive to water parameters)

A good rule of thumb is to pick fish that have water requirements close to your tap water.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

In general most fish sold at places like BA don't have very specific water requirements - just clean water. Almost all fish (ALMOST) will live in any water, but to get some species to really thrive and breed and show good colours, specific requirements have to be met.

oh yeah, if you live in Southern Ontario, chances are you have water hard like rock.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Greetings Swimming Upstream.

_It passed with flying colors._

Hm, what does that actually mean? How long have you been cycling your tank and what method did you use? If BA's just measured ammonia, nitrite and nitrate and it came back 0, then that could also mean your tank hasn't even begun to start the cycle.

The previous comments of going slow and also investing in liquid test kits are words to the wise.

A 20 gallon is a great tank to start with, it's big enough to get a nice setup, but small enough to maintain and to recover from should the ka ka hit the fan.

Good luck and cheers.


----------



## Swimming Upstream (Oct 13, 2008)

I have had the tank set/running for 2 weeks now. I added some kind of biological starter, as well as used a filter from an established 3G tank to really help it get going. I wanted to make sure that I would do it right, and took my time. The scum sucker is not the 14" monster one. It has grey stripes. I have had it now for about 4 months and it is roughly 1.5". 

I need some color in the tank....other than the tetras (the glass and the neon have started to kind of school...)...Hmmmmm.. so many fishes!!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Grey stripes? Do you know what it was called at the store? Is it any kind of pleco? If it is a pleco, does it look anything like this:









If so, they need wood to chew on, and also get huge.


----------

